# Monster Energy Drinks



## Valkyri (Aug 15, 2022)

Has anybody noticed they stopped selling energy drinks such as Monsters and Red bulls in the breakrooms? Are they banned at target DC's now?


----------



## Hal (Aug 15, 2022)

No they're not.

The people stocking your breakroom are probably slacking. Happens in our building every so often and someone needs to reach out and tell them to do their jobs.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 15, 2022)

Hal said:


> No they're not.
> 
> The people stocking your breakroom are probably slacking. Happens in our building every so often and someone needs to reach out and tell them to do they're jobs.


It's been a month since they've restocked any Monsters in the entire DC maybe sales just weren't good, I was just made aware red bulls are still in so unlikely for the energy drink ban. Oh well


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2022)

I luv the c4 energy drinks especially the one with skittles flavor. Pick it up on your way to work at 7Eleven


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 15, 2022)

I don’t recall where I heard or saw it, but they were doing away with selling energy drinks in break rooms. Not that it’ll matter since people will just bring their own, but it makes someone feel like they did something “positive”.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 15, 2022)

Valkyri said:


> Has anybody noticed they stopped selling energy drinks such as Monsters and Red bulls in the breakrooms? Are they banned at target DC's now?


Tell those vendors to hurry up.


----------



## Luck (Aug 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Tell those vendors to hurry up.


Jonathan from T3801 needs them ASAP!


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 16, 2022)

They stopped selling energy drinks out of the vending machines at my DC several years ago due to dehydration issues or w/e. Still sell soda though.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 17, 2022)

Luck said:


> Sup Jonathan from T3801 needs them ASAP!


*Fact check:* I didn’t say that. In fact, tell them no rush and to take their time… shit I’m chillin.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 17, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> They stopped selling energy drinks out of the vending machines at my DC several years ago due to dehydration issues or w/e. Still sell soda though.


I don’t know the current research but if I’m not mistaken caffeine will dehydrate you at a quicker rate. I can see why they would take them out for dehydration. At my DC we still have energy drinks but I utilize five hours extra strengths. They are concentrated. One sip and poof I have wings.


----------

